
Magus Modular Synthesizer Toolkit - jarmitage
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/marser/magus-synthesizer
======
gtani
Interesting. I have a few rack mounts (mopho, ms2k) but not a modular person,
I'm a little baffled by this like if i'm eventually decent at max or PureData,
what's the advantage besides its cheap.

I'll have to see what they say in /r/synthesizers, muffwigglers, gearslutz
etc.

------
ttctciyf
For a purely software-based free modular ecosystem, the cross-platform and
rapidly developing VCV Rack[1] is well worth a look Still in pre-1.0, it
already has quite a collection[2] of 3rd party modules with all shades of
Free-, free-, donation- and pay-ware.

Regards Magus, it seems interesting, but .. I couldn't see any code repos for
its module library. Do they exist?

1: [https://vcvrack.com/](https://vcvrack.com/) \+
[https://github.com/VCVRack/Rack/](https://github.com/VCVRack/Rack/)

2: [https://vcvrack.com/plugins.html](https://vcvrack.com/plugins.html)

~~~
jarmitage
Rebel Tech repos can be found here:
[https://github.com/pingdynasty](https://github.com/pingdynasty)

~~~
ttctciyf
Great! Thanks a lot!

